# Fishing Ausable in July @ Oscoda



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Hi all. 

Planning a trip with the FAM to Oscoda around Mid July..

Any tips on what I can look forward to catching on the Ausable or any area lakes..

Thanks for your insight.

I'm just a city boy!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

There should be some awsome bass fishing at the mouth around then. There could also be some cats around at the peir heads. 

I might be in the area the same time as you. Shoot me a PM before you go.


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

What Stelmon said 
And sheepshead and more sheepshead .


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Sheepshead???


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by StreamAddict _
> *Sheepshead???
> 
> *


Fresh water Drum


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

You catch those there? Last time I caught a sheepshead was off the Daytona Beach pier in Florida.

Me and a buddy filled a whole 5 gallon bucket with them!

Good eating too!


----------



## outsider (Feb 16, 2002)

Hey addict 
They'er not exactly the same , I've caught the salt water drum myself ( Anna Maria island FL ) .
These DRUM lol , get fairly large and arent the same eating as thier salt water cousin.
They can be eaten , but if your going to , I suggest that you just keep the smaller ones , and then just use the back straps.
They are excellent smoked also.
Its a shame but the great lakes are a bit polluted even if it dosent seem like it, and these fish do feed off the bottom some , so the big ones have more contaminated fats in them.
They are fun to catch in the river current though.

Have a blast


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The mouth of the river will offer sheephead, channel cats, smallies, and small walleyes during the day. At night big walleyes, channle cats, carp, and bass. Up in the river, the same species, but nicer scenery. All of the ponds have good bass fishing, most offer walleyes below the dams, and most have good pike fishing, as well as the occasional muskie. Try Cooke or Foote ponds, they are two great places, but please release the bass, theses places are not as good as they used to be with the incredible increase in fishing pressure over the last 5 years, and from people keeping limits of bass, our favorite place, the drift below Cooke dam used to be awesome, my first smallie there was 18", we'd catch 40-50 fish apeice, with atleast a half dozen from 17-19", it was great, then tons of people started fishing it, and keeping all the bass, so now, a 15" in a nice one, sad.


----------



## Hemish (Feb 3, 2003)

Oscoda area is an excellent summer fishery. If you have access to a boat I'd try the Cooke and Foote ponds. They have a mixed bag of fish and great scenery. 

I'd second everything else said about the pier too. I grew up fishing sheepshead and walleye off the pier. Crawlers and splitshot will do just fine there. Plenty of rockbass too.

Another spot to try is just below the dam even though there tends to be frustrating snags there. The scenery is different, you never know what you'll catch and there's always someone around who's catching something. I'll be up over the 4th.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

CANOES


----------



## GONE FISHIN(LARRY) (Dec 28, 2002)

like evry one else is saying foote and cooke pond are hard to beat,cooke pond has a great blue gill fishery I mean some big ole slaps.Foote pond has a great smallmouth fishery,although a lot of under size still fun to catch.don't foget about van ettan lakethey also catch some huge smallmouth from foote dam down to whrilpool.At time drifting the river at night produces some nice walleye.Osoda area has some great fishing.


----------



## StreamAddict (May 22, 2002)

Thanks so much guys!

I can hardly wait to go!!


----------

